# Mad at AMC.com



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

I was able to watch the season premier of Walking Dead last Monday on AMC.com. I don't have cable or satellite, not even local, due to the mountains blocking everything. I only get 2 radio stations. Today, I went to watch episode 2 at AMC.com and now you have to log in using your TV provider. AMC.com states that the episodes are available to watch the next day after original air date. Doesn't say anything about having to log in, until you try to watch the episode. If I had a TV provider why would I need to watch it online!?! I'm hoping I can find someone that has a DVR that can record it for me. I am NOT paying for cable for 1 tv show, even if it is The Walking Dead.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

So to get this straight... you're mad at them for not providing you with something for free that they charge their other viewers for? You really expect the paying customers to subsidize your ability to watch for free?


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

This isn't free but it is less than cable.

You can purchase (rent) individual episodes on Amazon Instant Video usually for a couple of bucks.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

DaleK said:


> So to get this straight... you're mad at them for not providing you with something for free that they charge their other viewers for? You really expect the paying customers to subsidize your ability to watch for free?


Why would paying customers be subsidizing it? I had to watch the ads last Monday, if anyone was paying for it, it would be the advertisers. And AMC doesn't charge individual viewers for it, they charge the cable companies & satellite companies to air their programs, who pass the cost on to their customers. And there are plenty of cable shows that CAN be seen for free online. Ever hear of HULU? And it's not exactly free, as I do have to pay for the internet, so how is paying for an internet connection different than cable? The only difference to me is watching it on my computer vs. tv screen.

What I mad about is AMC.com saying you can watch the program at their site the next day, but leaving out the detail that you have to have a TV provider and log in through the TV provider's site. That's NOT showing the episodes at the AMC.com website. And I WAS able to watch the premier for FREE, on Monday at AMC.com.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

logbuilder said:


> This isn't free but it is less than cable.
> 
> You can purchase (rent) individual episodes on Amazon Instant Video usually for a couple of bucks.


Thanks, episode 2 isn't available yet. I'll keep checking as it will only be $1.99 for standard definition or $3.50 for 4 episodes.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Try www.projectfreetv.com I don't think it will be available again until the 27th and I've never watched there, but they say they have it. There was another site in the violet the pig thread, but I don't remember the name. Does Roan mtn even have a cable provider? Ours is outrageous in price.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

catspjamas said:


> Thanks, episode 2 isn't available yet. I'll keep checking as it will only be $1.99 for standard definition or $3.50 for 4 episodes.


 
I rented episode 2 yesterday from Amazon. The HD version was $2.99. I look at it like renting a movie. not a bad price.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

hurryiml8 said:


> Try www.projectfreetv.com I don't think it will be available again until the 27th and I've never watched there, but they say they have it. There was another sight in the violet the pig thread, but I don't remember the name. Does Roan mtn even have a cable provider? Ours is outrageous in price.


Yes, we have Charter, which is who I have the internet from. But Charter isn't listed on AMC's TV provider list. I don't watch enough TV to justify paying for cable, as I work 2nd shift.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

catspjamas said:


> Yes, we have Charter, which is who I have the internet from. But Charter isn't listed on AMC's TV provider list. I don't watch enough TV to justify paying for cable, as I work 2nd shift.


We have Charter as well and not only are they expensive, the boxes don't work half the time. I finally told them to turn it off. I like their internet.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Watch it on HULU


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I looked too- we have dish and that isn't one of the providers- that irritates me something fierce- we pay for cable... Dish anywhere only has epi one- and on AMC - Dish isn't one of the providers that has it on...


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

NamasteMama said:


> Watch it on HULU


I have subscribed to hulu twice and never could get it to come in good. I think I need a better router. Netflix works fine.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

We watched it today on Amazon because we wanted to watch it on the tv instead of the computer screen Try www.cokeandpopcorn.ch Click "Tv Shows" then go down and find The Walking Dead. Click on the "Free" Banner (shows gorilla vid and some others) then scroll down and pick a tab and follow the directions. I've never had a problem with this site and I've been watching the majority of my shows this way. CnP will have the episodes up before anywhere else, usually within a couple of hours of the show ending at it's regular air time.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

NamasteMama said:


> Watch it on HULU


It's not available on Hulu. I was able to watch it today on Amazon.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

rkintn said:


> We watched it today on Amazon because we wanted to watch it on the tv instead of the computer screen Try www.cokeandpopcorn.ch Click "Tv Shows" then go down and find The Walking Dead. Click on the "Free" Banner (shows gorilla vid and some others) then scroll down and pick a tab and follow the directions. I've never had a problem with this site and I've been watching the majority of my shows this way. CnP will have the episodes up before anywhere else, usually within a couple of hours of the show ending at it's regular air time.


I tried this- but coke and popcorn- wanted me to put in a credit card? even when I clicked stream for free?


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> I tried this- but coke and popcorn- wanted me to put in a credit card? even when I clicked stream for free?


just gotta learn how to use the site, never ever pay for it, ever.

Regardless of your views on "piracy" etc. if your going to a site that you know is not "authorized by the network to distribute their media" then do not ever put in CC info. the saying is, no honor amongst thieves.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

rkintn said:


> We watched it today on Amazon because we wanted to watch it on the tv instead of the computer screen Try www.cokeandpopcorn.ch Click "Tv Shows" then go down and find The Walking Dead. Click on the "Free" Banner (shows gorilla vid and some others) then scroll down and pick a tab and follow the directions. I've never had a problem with this site and I've been watching the majority of my shows this way. CnP will have the episodes up before anywhere else, usually within a couple of hours of the show ending at it's regular air time.


I went to CNP and got all kinds of pop-ups, even with my pop up blocker on, and then had computer issues. Had to do a system restore. No thanks.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> I tried this- but coke and popcorn- wanted me to put in a credit card? even when I clicked stream for free?


I've never had one ask for cc info. I always click on the tabs for VK. I've had a few popups but after I got adblock on Chrome, I've don't have them anymore. I've never had any problems there but ymmv.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

bluetogreens said:


> just gotta learn how to use the site, never ever pay for it, ever.
> 
> Regardless of your views on "piracy" etc. if your going to a site that you know is not "authorized by the network to distribute their media" then do not ever put in CC info. the saying is, no honor amongst thieves.


I am not trying to steal anything- 
if AMC is going to advertise that the show is free on the website- the I am not sure what the problem is?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

They are not advertising it "free"..
They are saying it's available on their site and just leaving out the tid bit of info that you need a cable provider. 

We don't have cable either, but the SOs parents have XFinity (sp?) so we are able to log in and watch it. 


We hooked our tv up to the computer so we can watch shows through the internet and not have to strain with a little screen


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> I am not trying to steal anything-
> if AMC is going to advertise that the show is free on the website- the I am not sure what the problem is?


AMC does not advertise that you can see the show, for free, on Cokeandpop. They state that the episodes are available at AMC.com the next day, but you have to have a TV provider to log in to watch it. So it's not even available for free at AMC. They mention Itunes, Amazon, and Netflix, which all have to be paid for.

CNP is probably a site where someone recorded the episode and has uploaded it to CNP.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> They are not advertising it "free"..
> They are saying it's available on their site and just leaving out the tid bit of info that you need a cable provider.
> 
> We don't have cable either, but the SOs parents have XFinity (sp?) so we are able to log in and watch it.
> ...


Never said they were advertising it "free", just that they said it was available at their site. I said I watched the premier for "free" because log in wasn't required.

I used to have a 13" TV that I used to watch DVDs. Talk about tiny. My computer monitor is 24". I have to get one of those boxes in order to watch the videos from my computer on my TV. Not the 13", I now have a 24" TV.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh I want replying to you 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> Oh I want replying to you
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


K :cowboy:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Should be thankful you have enough bandwidth to watch any episodes of any shows whatsoever! We have sat internet, and watching videos will kill our connection in less than an hour...


----------

